# Polizeiliches Meisterstück



## DER SCHWERE (22 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## syd67 (22 Sep. 2012)

und wieder50000euro steuergelder !


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Sep. 2012)

syd67 schrieb:


> und wieder50000euro steuergelder !



Wir haben doch auch Milliarden für fremde Länder und Banken!


----------



## wardrobe malfunction (23 Sep. 2012)

Vorwärts einparken ist eh doof


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2012)

Und wieder mal als Erster am Unfallort


----------



## kapri (25 Sep. 2012)

Cobra 11 für Arme.


----------



## powerpuetz (25 Sep. 2012)

Und plötzlich stand da dieser Baum.....


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

Ich dachte nur Hunde pinkeln an einen Baum.


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Sep. 2012)

bei zwwweeeeiiii Bbbiiieeerrrchhhhen ssstttteehhht dddeeeerrr BBBBBBaaaaaauummmm
aauuuff ddeerrr ffffaaalllsscccchhheeen SSSSSeeeiiiittttteeeeee


Mit Fielmann wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## spacken (25 Sep. 2012)

powerpuetz schrieb:


> Und plötzlich stand da dieser Baum.....



Ich dachte der wär entgegen gekommen


----------



## theon111 (26 Sep. 2012)

polizei dein freund und crash tester^^ und wer muss es bezahlen? wir


----------



## mkafo (29 Sep. 2012)

auch bei der polizei gibt es raser!


----------



## _joker_ (29 Sep. 2012)

ha ha 
oh man der arme baum


----------



## 90er (29 Sep. 2012)

Naja, die konnten wenigstens gleich die Unfallstelle aufnehmen und absichern


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Sep. 2012)

theon111 schrieb:


> und wer muss es bezahlen? wir



Bei den Ausgaben für die wir als Steuerzahler (sowohl im Inland als auch im Ausland) gerade stehen müssen, fällt dies hier eher unter "ferner liefen"!


----------

